# Evel Knievel 10-Speed??



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/5075999908.html


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 15, 2015)

Pretty cool,I was not aware of that bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2015)

It's been awhile since I have seen one of those. But this was a case of a marketer slapping a name on a product while not offering any real value. Buy it if you like it. But it isn't worth $50 fixed up. Since 10-speeds aren't really collectible, people buy them to ride. The 1970s bicentennial décor really make it look dated and hard to sell. It's almost as bad as the mauve, pink, purple, and turquoise bikes that the big three made about 10 years later.


----------

